# Drywall Estimate - ATLANTA



## eddle6389 (May 27, 2005)

Hello - I am currently finishing my basement and have decided to contract out the drywall hanging and finishing. I live in Atlanta and a 4x8 1/2 piece of rock is around $7.30. I am trying to determine a good estimate for hanging and finishing. I have heard anywhere from $20 on the low side to $30/sheet (supplying the material, hanging and finishing) My project is around 110 4x8 sheets.



Thanks is advance.



John


----------



## Anointed Hands (Jun 15, 2005)

can you charge by square footage of the room and if so how much do you charge per sqaure foot.to hang and finish


----------



## Try1 (Apr 17, 2005)

*price pre foot*

In my area WI To hang tape finish and Texture that includes material. I get between .95 cents to 1.25 depending on the scope of work. For a job your size I would expect prices to be around 3500.00 to 4000.00


----------



## BUILDER1 (Aug 27, 2005)

In my area (VA.) a homeowner would pay $35 a sheet, material and labor at the very min. If you get it done and done right at $30 a sheet then you got a good deal.


----------



## izote61 (Jul 21, 2005)

in california 4x8 is $ 80 finish.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Bet you can't get 1/2" for 7 in Alanta for long.

Bob


----------

